

E-Commerce Site Lets Users Buy a Better Life For Girls in India - flashgordon
http://mashable.com/2011/01/27/the-girl-store/#

======
atgm
This is an absolutely amazing idea.

~~~
flashgordon
The thing I wasnt able to gather from the article was how they manage the
"marketing" of it. Most indians I know (in india more than outside) start
asking "oh so how do we know they are not dodgy"... I have to say that was the
first thought that crossed my mind (and I do feel guilty about that)... but
something stirred in me (ofcourse I could be wrong)... Would be great to see a
TipJar plugin on the site!

